

Product support redirects to Stack Overflow - tensaix2j
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/195558/product-support-redirects-to-stack-overflow

======
wheaties
It's a tough position other companies are placing on SO. On one hand you can't
alienate a portion of your community by closing all API/programming questions
which are of a more proprietary nature just because they're of a proprietary
nature. On the other hand, the general trend these companies are starting, to
not build out a real support channel, is indicative of developers who don't
really understand sales channels which should not be SO's problem. I wish more
start ups would get better guidance about support if their products are aimed
at developers. Really, they're missing another channel of communication and
new business discovery.

------
rmccue
I'm in favour of this for developer-focussed issues. One of the libraries I
maintain ([http://simplepie.org/](http://simplepie.org/)) directs support to
Stack Overflow, since the majority of questions are basic programming
questions (along the lines of "how do I use substr"). I'm usually there to
answer SimplePie-specific questions, but those are pretty relevant anyway.

------
kozhevnikov
Are there any YouTubers/Googlers here who could offer their insight given
YouTube API [1] moved there just under a year ago?

[1] [http://apiblog.youtube.com/2012/09/the-youtube-api-on-
stack-...](http://apiblog.youtube.com/2012/09/the-youtube-api-on-stack-
overflow.html)

------
hartror
I've seen this in a couple of places of late. Have been waiting for a "don't
do this" post from the SO team.

~~~
AimHere
No need to bother. SO is pretty notorious for shutting down threads at the
merest hint that the discussion isn't in line with their remit, which is that
of collaboratively solving specific programming problems. I'm guessing most of
what comes across Nitrous.io's support desk doesn't qualify.

When most of Nitrous' paying customers get annoyed that their support queries
on the 'official channel' are being nuked by some third party outwith both
their and Nitrous' control, Nitrous will get the message.

